# Tivo Reboot Fix and PTVNET



## drl67 (Aug 30, 2004)

There is a discussion thread about a Tivo Reboot with DirecTV units in the main forums.

The fix is on this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=460339

and involves connecting to Tivo Service to download something new.

I would like to install this fix but I have PTVNET installed which is setup not to automatically receive software updates from DirecTV.

A couple of questions:

1) If I manually connect to Tivo Service, will PTVNET block the update?
2) Is there a way to know if any kind of update happened?
3) Has anyone tried this to see if the fix breaks PTVNET (I use Tivowebplus, mainly)

I have two HR10-250's running 6.4a (from Instantcake). I don't think it's a hardware problem. One has a new hard drive. They both exhibited rebooting problems around the same time. The time also matches up closely with other's reboot problems.


----------

